# A Plan



## gravesky (Aug 11, 2004)

Yes, they massively under-quoted lower than anyone else with good reason, (without even hearing quotes from others).

After moving from a relatively 'safe' Kentish postcode to a category 1 'nasty' Essex postcode, my previous insurer wanted to increase the premiums £455. 

Without fail I called the people in the know (this being the start of my 2nd year of ownership) and was pleasantly suprised to hear them quote LOWER than the original postcode, regardless even of the altercation I had with my commuter vehicle last year!

They're good people...

26yrs
5yr NCB
£920 (still ouch!)


----------

